# TomTom App Turns iPhone Into a GPS Device



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"It may no longer be necessary to use a GPS navigation device if you have an Apple iPhone 3G or 3GS. On Monday, GPS heavyweight TomTom said its new $99 turn-by-turn app, TomTom for the iPhone, is now available on Apple's App Store."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/nf/20090817/tc_nf/68441


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Navigon is also offering the same by the end of Aug. Got a prerelease offer for about $60. I don't have an iPhone and don't plant to rush out and buy one.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Interesting that Apple is allowing this now -- their terms of service for software developers clearly states that you cannot write a turn-by-turn navigation program for the iPhone. (I'm sure these guys got special permission, but I wonder how that agreement worked out for Apple.  )


----------

